# Biete unterschiedliche S5 Baugruppen.



## Andy082 (12 Februar 2009)

Hallo.

Verkaufe mehrere Baugruppen einer S5 U100:
- Netzteil 3x PS931 - 6ES5 931-8MD11 - Input: 115/230VAC, Output: 24VDC/2A;
- CPU 3x CPU100 - 6ES5 100-8MA01 - inkl. Batterie, kein Eprom;
- Eingangsbaugruppe 13x 8x24VDC - 6ES5 421-8MA12;
- Ausgangsbaugruppe 7x 8x24VDC/0,5A - 6ES5 441-8MA11; 
- montiert auf einem Busmodul: 6ES5 700-8MA11;


4 Stk. Siemens SIMATIC ET200B 16DO
16 digitale Ausgänge 24VDC
14x 0,5A / 2x 2,0A
6ES5 451-2BA11 / neue Siemensnummer: 6ES7 132-0BH00-0XB0

und

4 Stk. Siemens SIMATIC ET200B 16DI
16 digitale Eingänge 24VDC
6ES5 431-2BA11 / neue Siemensnummer: 6ES7 131-0BH00-0XB0

beides montiert auf Baugruppenträger
TB1/CD
193-0CA10-0XA0


Alle Komponenten sind gebraucht, stammen aus aufgelassenen Anlagen und haben bis zum Ende einwandfrei funktioniert.
Preis nach übereinkunft, bzw. würde ich alles zusammen auch gegen eine 31xC (zB: 6ES73125BE030AB0) tauschen.


----------



## Andy082 (13 Februar 2009)

Niemand eine Verwendung hierfür?


----------



## Rudi (14 Februar 2009)

Mit Preisangabe ist das immer besser.


----------



## Andy082 (15 Februar 2009)

Nun, da ich nicht genau weiß, wie hoch den der Wert der Komponenten liegt, halte ich mich grob mal an Angaben seitens ebay.

Daher würde ich sagen, für die gesamten Steuerungskomponenten der S5/U100 ca. Euro 400,- denn immerhin handelt es sich um drei Netzteile, drei CPU's und 20 E/A-Baugruppen, und bei den ET-Baugruppen 50,- pro Stück.

Liege ich hiermit im Mittelfeld?

mfg,
Andy


----------



## Rudi (15 Februar 2009)

Ich denke der Preis ist so ok wenns jemand wirklich braucht.


----------



## Andy082 (19 Februar 2009)

Keiner daran interessiert das gesamte Angebot gegen eine 31xC zu tauschen?
Brauche nur dringend eine CPU mit Zählereingang zum Projektieren eines Windsensors.


mfg


----------



## Andy082 (3 März 2009)

Hier noch einige Fotos:


----------

